# Cloey TUES !!!!



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

CMON !!!!!!! no takers for today but anyone for TOMORROW!!!!! CA ! MON!!!!!

Woppie


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

I'ld love to head out only I have a big day on tuesday, weather isnt looking fantastic either, bit of wind at 5am, calming later though.

Thursday looks nice (and Friday too). Im keen for either.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Havnt even checked the weather yet - need my FIX !!!!


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Woppie,

I am up for it! I would have gone out this morning but for 2 x 4am starts in a row is pushing it a bit for holidays. The forecast is not too hot for tomorrow but I have this week on holiday and am pretty determined to give Cloey a good bashing before work starts again.

I will PM you my mobile number.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Lloyd

I'll check the conditions later - if not tomorrow then Wed for sure - I'm keen anyhow!!!

Woppie


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Woppie
I'll be up for it, weather dependant, lets see if this wind builds.
Tue, wed, or friday are all free for me.

cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

looking at the live readings, they had the wind totally wrong for this morning.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just been to the beach and its howling down from the north :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wind is supposed to be up till Thursday. the question is whether to trust the weatherman or not!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Its looking very very dark and stormy here!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

if this keeps up the fish will come to us


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

keza said:


> if this keeps up the fish will come to us


They'll have to get past the rock monster first :?

I'd love to go but am sporting a severe cold that just won't piss off 

JT


----------

